# ROTTERDAM | Boston & Seattle | 70m x 2 | 23 fl x 2 | T/O



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

16 august:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

7 september:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 02.11. Piling work can begin.

01.

Boston en Seattle by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr

02.

Boston en Seattle by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken yesterday:

01.









02.

Boston & Seattle by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 21.11:

01.









02.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

First some digging before piling will start.
After 2 months of delay (due to suspected world war 2 bombs on the site) things can move forward. :cheers:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 02.12:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

New artist's impressions below show how the buildings will finally look on completion in 2017.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

awesome. I'll put these in the opening post.


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 09.12:

01.

Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr

02.

Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr

03.

Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 16.12:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

17 January.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Still piling. About 272 piles to go. Piling is scheduled to be completed by end March. 










http://www.wijbouwen.nu/bostonseattle/het-aftellen-van-het-slaan-van-de-heipalen-gaat-beginnen


----------



## testdrive (Dec 3, 2007)

:cheers1: And from Seattle a toast and a tip of the hat.


----------



## jessejb (Oct 4, 2007)

Seattle reporting in. 

Salmon and beer, etc.!


----------



## burgund (Oct 8, 2009)

Rotterdam is amazing, as always.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

promo clip. Most in Dutch, but some nice animations as well.



Stratosphere 2020 said:


>


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Taken today. They already started digging as well:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Piling completed! Digging is in progress and we shoud see the start of the construction pretty soon. 



ABoe said:


> Gistermiddag 14-3-2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

From the Dutch forum today: 



JipVK said:


> Ik heb net even snel 2 foto's genomen vanaf het balkon hier, ik heb geen verstand van hoogbouw of überhaupt hoe je een huis zou moeten bouwen. Dus aan jullie om te vertellen wat ze aan het doen zijn precies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

From the Dutch forum today: 



JipVK said:


> Hier nog een aantal foto's closeup en overzicht van de werkzaamheden op vrijdag 10 april.
> 
> Boston_Seattle_6
> For full resolution see:http://jip.li/nk/bostonseattle6fullress
> ...



Work on the foundations has started! I say this baby is U/C. :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

2 May:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

23 May:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

7 June:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

10 june:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

From the Duch section yesterday, after a large concrete pour. 



ABoe said:


> Vloer is gestort


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

From the project Facebook page today:









https://www.facebook.com/bostonseattle?fref=ts


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

24 june: 



DubbelJ said:


> Ze waren druk bezig vandaag.
> 
> IMG_20150624_150850 by Jasper Joosten, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

29 june:










The first columns. 


















lots of trucks today. The warehouse building to the left is under renovation.


----------



## hoogbouwe (Jun 18, 2009)

1 July 2015

DSC02008 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr

DSC02014 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr

DSC02015 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr

DSC02041 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr

DSC02043 by Hoogbouwe, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

ABoe said:


> 12-07-2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...



16 July, Towercrane is being built right now








source: http://www.boston-seattle.nl/nl//livestream.html#leesMeer


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

21 July:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

1 august:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

16 august: 





































almost at street level:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

vandaag, 23 augustus:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

5 september:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Posted on the Dutch forum today:



Bergpolder said:


>


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

11 september:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

today, 19 september:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Above ground! (27 sep)



















These columns are about 4 meter high.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

From their Facebook page today: 










https://www.facebook.com/bostonseattle?fref=ts


----------



## viadotti (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice design


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

18 October:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

25 October:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

31 october:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

5 december:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

today, 20 december:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

26 december:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

10 January:


----------



## vozduh (Jan 22, 2015)

клёвые проекты жаль в рашке такого нет


----------



## riham6155 (Jan 11, 2016)

*sustainable building*

how can the very high buildings be sustainable architecture ?
from the point of using parallelism in architecture , environment and computing techniques 
as they mentioned here in this conference topic :

The role and effect of parallelism in Sustainability.
-Energy Efficiency, Natural Light, & Ventilation through Suitable Computing Techniques.
-Sustainable & Active Community, Designs.
-Computing Techniques roles in Sustainability & their effect.
-Assessment Technologies.


----------



## Marky1999 (Nov 22, 2013)

vozduh said:


> клёвые проекты жаль в рашке такого нет



Sorry, but no one outside of Russia speaks Russian. You can't expect everyone to know Russian just because you do.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Marky1999 said:


> Sorry, but no one outside of Russia speaks Russian. You can't expect everyone to know Russian just because you do.


I think he likes it, but google translate makes a bit of a mess of it.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Today, 24 january:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

29 January:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

7 February:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Another Facebook update:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 19.02:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

today, 23 February:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

6 march:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

also last weekend:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Today, 11.03:

01.









02.









03.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

26 March: 





































ugly vents:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Today, 2 april:


----------



## EuroPortRdam (Jul 18, 2015)

11-04-2016

IMG_1999 by City Trip Rotterdam, on Flickr

IMG_1996 by City Trip Rotterdam, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

April 15th:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

05.05


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

today, 8 May:


----------



## EuroPortRdam (Jul 18, 2015)

Is iemand al opgevallen dat de webcam niet meer werkt?

http://www.boston-seattle.nl/nl/livestream.html#leesMeer


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 20.05


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

First prefabricated façade elements arrived on-site, 25.05


----------



## New Urbanism (Jul 8, 2015)

Where did this architects studyed univiersityes?, i mean even chernobyl have had better architecture.hno:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

28 May:


----------



## New Urbanism (Jul 8, 2015)

That orange bulding looks nice ,have some kind of exprssion.Like it.Othet buildings just no.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

today I visited the construction site and walked through pretty much everything. 



















garage floor:









garage floor facade element:


















upstairs


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

A few more photos taken at the site yesterday.

01.

Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr

02.

Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr

03.

Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr

04.

Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr

05.

Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr

06.

Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## seb.nl (Jan 29, 2010)

nice


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 09.06:

More prefab.


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr

More concrete.


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 16.06:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

19 juni:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 22.06:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

25 June:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

9 July:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 13.07


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 14.07:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 22.07:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

24 july:


----------



## PellicanoItalico (Jul 23, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

31 July:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

6 August:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken yesterday, 09.08:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 17.08:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Boston & Seattle by Jürgen


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The brick looks pretty good.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

20 August:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

August 27th:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 31.08:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 08.09:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

8 september:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

24 september:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

9 October: 














































Earlier this week:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

16 oktober:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

21 October:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

23 october:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

today, 29 oktober:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 31.10:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 11.11:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

vandaag:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 22.11:












Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Taken today, 26 november:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Taken today, 28.11:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr

Bonus:


Erasmusbrug by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

29.11:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

3 december:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

05.12:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

11 december:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

8 january:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Yesterday, 19.01:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

5 february:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

13 february:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Today, 15.02:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

01.03:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

26 May:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

05.06:


Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr



Boston & Seattle by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

last week:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

today, june 18th:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

26 june:


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

30.06:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

These turned out quite nice. The brickwork is great.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

21 July:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

5 august, almost completed:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

27 august, almost completed:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

10 September:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

24 september:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

1 oktober; construction completed!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

First residents moving in. More lights will follow soon.


----------

